# Word - Vernünftige Bildbeschriftung, wenn Bild neben Text ?



## teppi (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich schreibe gerade an meiner Bachelorarbeit und krieg es einfach nicht hin, dass Bilder eine vernünftige Beschriftung erhalten, wenn die Bilder und der Text sich nebeneinander als 2 Blöcke befinden. 

Mein Problem sieht so aus: 






In den roten Bereich würde ich gerne die Beschriftung bekommen ohne in den eigentlichen Text einzugreifen.  Weiss jemand, wie man das sauber ohne rummogeln hinbekommt ? 

Danke schön


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Juni 2004)

Warum arbeitest Du nicht mit Tabellen ? Das ist eine saubere Sache und lässt Dir "zig" Möglichkeiten offen...


----------



## teppi (29. Juni 2004)

Mh stimmt eigentlich ... werd ich mal probieren. Danke


----------

